# Need Help Identifying This Vintage Acoustic Guitar



## mr627990 (Aug 3, 2017)

I recently got this guitar and I'm looking for more information on it as I can't find anything about the brand. 


The information I do have.

Brand: Florence (see picture with some type of boat on it)

Year: 1941? (The tuners are Kluson tuners used around WWII mostly on Gibson guitar. On the inside there is a stamp that says S41, which would make sense as the year)

American? (The Kluson tuners are from Chicago)

Checking the grain on the inside/outside it seems like one piece, solid wood but I don't know what kind.

The nut is plastic, the saddle is wooden.



If you guys could tell me anything else about the brand or the guitar or even it's estimated value it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

That's a strange looking fretboard & an even odder grain pattern for the soundboard (flatsawn on the bass bouts).

Sorry can't help with any REAL info though, other than my astute observations of the obvious

If you can find an inspection mirror around (little mirror on a telescoping stick like a dentist mirror) you could look around the inside the box to see if there are any other hints. Good luck...


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It looks like an older (late 50s, early 60s) Harmony/Stella guitar (re-branded?) with a laminated top.


----------



## mr627990 (Aug 3, 2017)

Any ideas what something like this might be worth? I'm looking at selling it but have no clue how to price a guitar like this!


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

My guess is ... not much.

Sorry! Hopefully for you I'm wrong!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

ronmac said:


> It looks like an older (late 50s, early 60s) Harmony/Stella guitar (re-branded?) with a laminated top.


The 'florence' sticker's not centered or aligned properly.
Probably put there sometime during it's life.
The tailpiece would also suggest Harmony or Kay.
Value wise? Not much.
It looks like an entry level guitar back in it's day.
Like today's 'First Act' or 'Jay Turser' department store guitars.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

The guys at harmony detmont site could probably help. Highly suspect US made. S41 if made by Harmony will mean produced in the spring of 1941. Don't know if other econo brands of the period did the same date stamp


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

These old guitars make great "high strung" instruments (use the light, octave strings from a 12 string set) for doubling guitar parts and adding shimmer to a rhythm track. They are also great if you need that old, period correct, not very hi-fi sound for a project.

Enjoy it for what it is, and that is whatever you want it to be.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

If it is made of solid wood it is usually birch-however I think your guitar is plywood.

If it is playable enjoy it.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks late 50's 60's for sure. Maybe worth 50-75$?? The older parlor guitars usually have a bridge and not the tailpiece.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

mr627990 said:


> I recently got this guitar and I'm looking for more information on it as I can't find anything about the brand.
> 
> 
> The information I do have.
> ...


I see an ink stamp in the soundhole - or so it seems. What dies that say, and are there others? To me, the "Florence" sticker, which I can't really see to clear from the photos, looks like a souvenir sticker from Italy.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

JMO, certainly *not an expert*;  _but_ ...

... dig the Sharpie custom fret markers ... and ...

... Agree it's not going to require a special in$urance rider, but the tail piece is consistent (imo) with early 40's Harmony's, Kays, and Regals, et. al.. They're easily swapped, and tended to migrate to other periods as replacements were needed.

I think you might make the most efficient sale, with the Klusons -- logo with the "*circle*" (branding) tuners/keys. (I wouldn't over clean them.) I've seen those (very similar/exact?) open circle Kluson strip sets go for anywhere from $50 US, to hundreds of dollars. Just me, but I would consider putting the tail piece, tuners, and pick guard on ebay/reverb. If you want cash. Easy packaging & inexpensive, international shipping would open up your market. Keep an eye, on old parlors, for rosewood/ebony parts as well. Not only are they a nice piece of wood, they can pose significant shipping problems if trying to export/import. A single 'wrong' part _can_ theoretically get your whole guitar confiscated (CITES) at a border.

I've got an old Stella parlor (the cheap one everyone knows) and it's surprisingly playable. All the way up the neck. The 12 fret clear sound is so nice I'm looking for a 'real' 12 fret clear. While not an expensive guitar, it's fun, and gets played most every day. Sits by the back door, and I play it while waiting for Mrs. Dog to drive in. Yeah -- I'm old and obviously don't have a lot to do. 

btw: it's nice, uncommon, and appreciated, that you did a substantial amount of the homework -- before posting an id query -- and didn't have to be asked for pic's. Thanks eh. Best of luck, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## mr627990 (Aug 3, 2017)

I did love the guitar but my collection was growing too large and I'm heading back to school in September. It wasn't very playable and I managed to get $150 for it from a local collector! Thank you guys for all of your help and for the warm welcome!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mr627990 said:


> ... I managed to get $150 for it from a local collector!


I'd say you did VERY well.


----------

